# Strange coloring...



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

A few days ago (I think it was on monday) I was checking on my fish. When I looked at King Dedede, I saw his lower body (not including tail and fins) has turned gray. I also noticed he was tipping, slightly, as if he couldn't swim well. I decided to see what would happen a few days later. (yesterday)

Yesterday, I found that King Dedede's body had turned slightly orange where parts of the gray was, and also a bit of purple. Also, I found him leaning against my rock decor, looking pretty weak.

Today, he still has the orange and purple, but I can't see any gray. Does anyone know what is going on?? :-?


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

Please check out this link and copy and paste and try and answer as many questions as possible on this thread!! 

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=49233

Also a picture would really help so we can see what you are talking about!


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I do agree, a pic would help. Gray isn't a good sign. Do you mean, he lost all his coloring and turned colorless? Or that he is coated in something gray? And the orange, what does it look like? Is he clamped, itching, flashing?


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

...
If he's the same blue as Buddha is (which I believe it was), then you might want to check the mystery disease thread.

Buddha developed a case of fungus and swim bladder issues before turning grey.
I knew he had the mystery disease so I euthanized him that night.

As seen here









But pictures will help.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

Housing 
What size is your tank? 5g
What temperature is your tank? 82F
Does your tank have a filter? yes
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration? nope
Is your tank heated? yes
What tank mates does your betta fish live with? otos, danios, tetras, and Rose (female betta)

Food
What type of food do you feed your betta fish? pellets and flakes
How often do you feed your betta fish? 2 times a day

Maintenance 
How often do you perform a water change? 2 times a week
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change? %50 or %100
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change? water conditioner

Water Parameters:
Have you tested your water? If so, what are the following parameters?

Ammonia: N/A
Nitrite: N/A
Nitrate:N/A
pH:N/A
Hardness: N/A
Alkalinity: N/A

Symptoms and Treatment
How has your betta fish's appearance changed? gray and orange and purple colors have appeard on his body
How has your betta fish's behavior changed? lethargic and leaning against stuff/almost lying down sometimes
When did you start noticing the symptoms? a few days ago (I think saturday or sunday...?)
Have you started treating your fish? If so, how?
Does your fish have any history of being ill? yes, fin rot once
How old is your fish (approximately)? N/A


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Little Leaf said:


> Housing
> What size is your tank? 5g
> What temperature is your tank? 82F
> Does your tank have a filter? yes
> ...


Umm I don't know about the colors and such, but that tank is way too overstocked. 
I have 2 otos and 2 bettas and that's pushing it. :/ 

And I hope the two bettas are divided.

Does the coloring look like what i posted?


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

I can't get any pics, my fish is moving way too fast!


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm sure you can get pics, even if they're somewhat blurry. It might take you 15 minutes, but it's your fish's life that needs help. So just try and get a few and you might get one good oone.

Also separate him and put him in a cup iif anything.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

Alcemistnv said:


> ...
> If he's the same blue as Buddha is (which I believe it was), then you might want to check the mystery disease thread.
> 
> Buddha developed a case of fungus and swim bladder issues before turning grey.
> ...


Well, there is no white on the tail, but there is pink on the anal fin. :-? :|


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

I have a dark blue CT that turns grey everytime I change the water. Could it be something stressed him out


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

Alcemistnv said:


> I'm sure you can get pics, even if they're somewhat blurry. It might take you 15 minutes, but it's your fish's life that needs help. So just try and get a few and you might get one good one.
> 
> Also separate him and put him in a cup iif anything.


Alright. it's hard and the picture won't display how I see it in real life


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Are the two bettas divided?


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Hmmmm once again, I don't know how your fish changes colors so often.. No even my marble did that!

I do know that any pink or red is usually thanks to ammonia burns...

And LL, even so, we sill need a pic :/
To be honest, even if there's no pink or orange or purple (just listing colors, don't recall the ones you said), we still need to know what it looks like.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

MattsBettas said:


> Are the two bettas divided?


No, my dad won't let me seperate them or get or make a divider


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Not that that is the cause, but you really need to have them separated. That is a must.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Little leaf, I'm sure you know better than that :/

And you know that we've told you that if you can't properly care for them, don't get them. IF you can't keep them apart, then you shouldn't have the girl.

As MAtts said, even though it's not the cause, it might be contributing to it. 

But for now, jut focus on getting the picture please.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Guys, unfortunately the housing condition is beyond Little Leaf's control. Her father is the one who bought all those danios and Rose and he won't let her separate them. She's tried and he always puts them back together again because he says "Rose will get lonely."

So, yeah, the housing is bad but Little Leaf knows.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Sakura8 said:


> Guys, unfortunately the housing condition is beyond Little Leaf's control. Her father is the one who bought all those danios and Rose and he won't let her separate them. She's tried and he always puts them back together again because he says "Rose will get lonely."
> 
> So, yeah, the housing is bad but Little Leaf knows.


Well, if it's understood than okay.

But the main focus is still a picture to see what's up.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

Alcemistnv said:


> Hmmmm once again, I don't know how your fish changes colors so often.. No even my marble did that!
> 
> I do know that any pink or red is usually thanks to ammonia burns...
> 
> ...


I just got a picture. Also, King Dedede isn't a marble, Rose is, she's starting to turn blue like King Dedede. and the picture is the side that isn't with the orange and purple. I'm working on taking it right now


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Little Leaf said:


> I just got a picture. Also, King Dedede isn't a marble, Rose is, she's starting to turn blue like King Dedede. and the picture is the side that isn't with the orange and purple. I'm working on taking it right now


okay, once you have it just post it on here and we can help :>


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

*Picture*

Ok, here is the picture without the orangy purply side. I'm trying to get the orangy purply side.









Oh. I forgot to add guppies to the list of tankmates! Sorry.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

I don't see any color change at all 

unless its all on one side which is odd.

And did his tail get short?


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

OH!
The grey, were you looking at him during the night?

Most dark bettas get grey/pale at night.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

Alcemistnv said:


> I don't see any color change at all
> 
> unless its all on one side which is odd.
> 
> And did his tail get short?


most of the color change is on 1 side, and yes, his tail and fins got shorter due to nipping


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

Alcemistnv said:


> OH!
> The grey, were you looking at him during the night?
> 
> Most dark bettas get grey/pale at night.


No, it was in the morning, like at 9


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

it could be that that's what the grey color was. Late at night to early morning is when I normally see it. It's usually when the fish is tired c:

But now, onto the other side of said fish


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

Alcemistnv said:


> it could be that that's what the grey color was. Late at night to early morning is when I normally see it. It's usually when the fish is tired c:
> 
> But now, onto the other side of said fish


Okay, but the gray was also in the afternoon, I checked.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Little Leaf, I don't see any gray at all. In fact, for a fish living in an overcrowded tank, he looks remarkably healthy.

And uh, if that is Rose in the background . . . Rose is a plakat male.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Sakura8 said:


> Little Leaf, I don't see any gray at all. In fact, for a fish living in an overcrowded tank, he looks remarkably healthy.
> 
> And uh, if that is Rose in the background . . . Rose is a plakat male.



I was wondernig that about Rose, but I didn't want to say anything 

And agreed, he does look healthy, especially considering there is another male in there.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

Sakura8 said:


> Little Leaf, I don't see any gray at all. In fact, for a fish living in an overcrowded tank, he looks remarkably healthy.
> 
> And uh, if that is Rose in the background . . . Rose is a plakat male.


... Oh wow. petstores and I fail at identifying genders. Time for a signature change.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

Alcemistnv said:


> I was wondernig that about Rose, but I didn't want to say anything
> 
> And agreed, he does look healthy, especially considering there is another male in there.


ok, but it's hard to get a pic of the other side where the orange is


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

-.-
Well I mean, you got a really good pic of one side. As I said, even if it's blurry it helps, LL.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

Alcemistnv said:


> -.-
> Well I mean, you got a really good pic of one side. As I said, even if it's blurry it helps, LL.


But King Dedede keeps darting and stops when he's tired, and only when he's tired


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Little Leaf said:


> But King Dedede keeps darting and stops when he's tired, and only when he's tired


Can you get a video then?
And all you need to do is take LOTS of pictures. Trust me, taking pictures of all my fish aren't easy, especially my girls, but it works. 

Because it helps to know where the colors are and what kind of colors they are, since I'm sure different colors mean different things. 

I don't know how there is coloring on only one side, but until I see an actual picture of it, there isn't much I can help you with, especially since the pictures can tell us what is wrong.

Because right now, it looks like you have a healthy fish.

I'm not saying you're lying, but if you were truely concerned, you wouldnt give up on getting a pic :/

EDIT: I apologize if I'm coming off harsh. Really out of it thanks to my medication, but I'm just trying to help you do whats best for your fish in the condition they are in.


----------



## bettafishgirl (Mar 29, 2013)

yes, taking pics is very important. But, at least he is moving. Good sign!


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

LL, here is a better pic of the mystery disease


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

From the pic she posted, definitely doesn't look like he has that. From my experiences, that starts at the tail and goes up and he looked fine tailwise. Thank goodness.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

that's what I was thinking. When Buddha had it, it was onboth sides on his tail, and all the pics on the thread are the same.

Also, I just posted on that thread.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

I thought Judge bought her a new tank so she could thin out her over crowded one? What happened with that?


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Judge?


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Alcemistnv said:


> Judge?


yeah, this guy: http://www.bettafish.com/member.php?u=35635


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

registereduser said:


> yeah, this guy: http://www.bettafish.com/member.php?u=35635



Hmm well I'll keep thoughts to myself since I'd rather not start a fight...

But for now, I don't know how to tell with the fish.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

Alcemistnv said:


> Can you get a video then?
> And all you need to do is take LOTS of pictures. Trust me, taking pictures of all my fish aren't easy, especially my girls, but it works.
> 
> Because it helps to know where the colors are and what kind of colors they are, since I'm sure different colors mean different things.
> ...


ok...


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Little leaf, do you have the tank illbethejudge sent you?


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

Umm... Judge actually sent me a gift card for petsmart. and... I checked the balance today at petsmart, they said it contained:

$0.00


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

So you didn't get it?


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

**



MattsBettas said:


> So you didn't get it?


Didn't get a tank, but a gift card with $0.00 in it.


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

Did you tell Illbethejudge that there was $0.00 on the gift card?

Any luck getting a picture of the 'bad' side of King Dedede?


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Yea, did you tell Judge?
Because I'm pretty sure that what I know of Judge, they would've made sure there was money on it.

Plus, I saw on their page that they said "you're so nice to give LL a 10 gallon tank"

So do you have a tank from them?

EDIT: Also, I'm sure you've had plenty of time to get a picture of his bad side. It took you a few minutes to get one picture, I'm sure he won't take you days to get the other side c:


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

Alcemistnv said:


> Yea, did you tell Judge?
> Because I'm pretty sure that what I know of Judge, they would've made sure there was money on it.
> 
> Plus, I saw on their page that they said "you're so nice to give LL a 10 gallon tank"
> ...


No, I never got the tank. I don't know why...


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

Update: What I circled in the picture is now happening to King Dedede. the white-ish stuff seems to be forming... I don't know what it is, I just called it white-ish stuff.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Well, where is the white part forming?

And what Buddha has in that pic is grey. Which is the mystery disease, which is why I euthanized him that night the pic was taken.

We need pictures to really help determine, because from what you're saying, he has the mystery disease and he needs to be euthanized or QT'ed immediately with aggressive treatment.

Can you PLEASE provide pictures?
Or a video?

You have been able to do it often before, so it'd really appreciated if you can do it now.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

Alcemistnv said:


> Well, where is the white part forming?
> 
> And what Buddha has in that pic is grey. Which is the mystery disease, which is why I euthanized him that night the pic was taken.
> 
> ...


The white is... on his dorsal fin. Also, I keep trying to get pictures and videos but my fish keeps running away whenever he sees me or a camera... also, his body is becoming a bit blackish, the gray turned to black.


----------



## Taeanna (Apr 2, 2013)

If you tape a mirror or something reflective to the side of the tank you will be able to get him to hold still for a moment with luck. It doesnt have to be a hundred percent perfect, just good enough to see the difference between a good fin and a bad one


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

None of this makes sense I would move on people and also the one picture that was posted of the King did look fine. LL I think your just worrying to much again, so get a few pictures of this weird color change so people can help you or just go to bed and check on your Bettas in the morning.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

*Thank you.*



Taeanna said:


> If you tape a mirror or something reflective to the side of the tank you will be able to get him to hold still for a moment with luck. It doesnt have to be a hundred percent perfect, just good enough to see the difference between a good fin and a bad one


Thanks for the tip. I'm gonna try it out.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

Perseusmom said:


> None of this makes sense I would move on people and also the one picture that was posted of the King did look fine. LL I think your just worrying to much again, so get a few pictures of this weird color change so people can help you or just go to bed and check on your Bettas in the morning.



I'm doing a picture with the white looking fin, also, I don't worry that much anymore. :|


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

*Picture!*

Ok, I got a picture. But I don't really think it looks like myco... Also, the red circled is a bit of black color change behind the light, you need to look closely.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

...it might be just his coloring...?


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Little Leaf, he looks fine. That is natural iridescence coming out. You have nothing to worry about. Considering his living conditions, he is remarkably healthy.

Although, Little Leaf, I think I mentioned earlier but I believe Rose may be a male.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

Alcemistnv said:


> ...it might be just his coloring...?


I never saw it on him before, though


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

Sakura8 said:


> Little Leaf, he looks fine. That is natural iridescence coming out. You have nothing to worry about. Considering his living conditions, he is remarkably healthy.
> 
> Although, Little Leaf, I think I mentioned earlier but I believe Rose may be a male.


Alright... :-? :| What's iridescence?


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Iridescence is just shiny color. Lots of bettas have it and its not a bad thing.


----------



## SamJustice (May 5, 2012)

Yeah. I've a white n blue male, but when the light hits him right, he shine blue-violet.
And my red boy Raph has iridescence too. Kind of pale blue-violet, kinda golden. Looks like he has Ich (I think that's the one with the shining stuff) half the time, but the flecks of it like that are only on his tail, and been there since I got him.
You need to try to make your dad understand that it's AMAZING those two boys haven't killed each other yet. Because, really, Rose looks like a boy, probably hung around with his sisters when he was little, and the idiot pet store people thought he was a girl because he was still small and female-looking. xD
I mean, if you can, get him to research bettas. Seriously.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Yea.

Let your dad know that it's very possible that one morning you're going to wake up to either of the fish dead.
Just because they play nice now doesn't mean they always will.


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Be sure and tell your dad that Betta do have teeth and thats how they can take chucks out of each other and kill . Maybe he never thought of of it like that before . You just never know when they will start to fight, my guy who lives alone goes wild when he sees the blue lid on his jar of food...lol


----------



## SamJustice (May 5, 2012)

Raph used to kill everything. Even managed a pair of pond snails. xD
Took him a week for the first one, and the second snuck on his side, and well. Yeah. End of the snails. XD
They are extremely aggressive, and males will also kill females (and vice-versa). Sororities can even turn bad after weeks of calm-ness. But that's rarer.
Ask him, would he rather dead fish, or happy fish?


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

Umm... My dad said he hates bettas, but I'll get him to research (even if it was his idea to buy Rose...)

EDIT: Before I rehomed Equinox, I saw his teeth when he jumped for something, he always opened his mouth when he jumped


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

If he hates them then why did he buy Rose?

And well if he does hate them, they he shouldn't be mad if you take him out of the tank


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

Alcemistnv said:


> If he hates them then why did he buy Rose?
> 
> And well if he does hate them, they he shouldn't be mad if you take him out of the tank


I honestly have no idea.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

If I were you, I'd take Rose out ASAP.
If he asks why, tell him because you don't want your fish to die.

It's your pet, your choice.


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

Would your dad let you have a separate tank for King Dedede? What if you told him that *you* love bettas, and would really like for King Dedede to have a place in your bedroom so you could see him every morning? Do you think he'd let you get a small tank?


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Can a mod please close this post so people who really have sick fish can get some help I am so afraid they will be over looked if people keep this one post going.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm going to go ahead and close this for now.


----------

